# Stuck in First Gear



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

I have a GMM Race Ripshifter & Royal Purple tranny fluid.

I was driving along in first gear, and when I went to pull the shifter out of gear, and it wouldn't go into any other gears... I can only shift between first or neutral. 

I have a traffic court arraignment early tomorrow that I'm going to have to limp to. After that I'll get my car checked out by my local car heros and if worst comes to worst, I'll take it into... *shudders* my dealer. I was planning to drive 200 miles to a shop to get my engine tuned on Thursday, but I'm probably going to have to rescedule  :willy:


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

200 miles where are you going?


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

socal gto said:


> 200 miles where are you going?


I'm in San Luis Obispo right now... was planning on heading up back to the bay area.


----------

